# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Opinions on Optek surfacing equipment

## vitsvisioncare

I am looking at purchasing a used Optek surfacing lab and am looking for advice.  Does anyone have any pros or cons about this company or their equipment?  Any major issues.  Would you purchase again if you have one?  Thank you.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> I am looking at purchasing a used Optek surfacing lab and am looking for advice.  Does anyone have any pros or cons about this company or their equipment?  Any major issues.  Would you purchase again if you have one?  Thank you.



I used Optek many years ago. It was very dependable and the customer service was great!

----------


## Don Gilman

> I am looking at purchasing a used Optek surfacing lab and am looking for advice.  Does anyone have any pros or cons about this company or their equipment?  Any major issues.  Would you purchase again if you have one?  Thank you.


More so would be the age of the equipment and can you still get parts? You have to assume you are going to have ongoing maintenance on it. Consider a new FastGrind which comes with a lifetime parts warranty and takes up a lot less space.

----------

